# Hurricane Dean - Cancun, Mexico



## DomGatto (Aug 27, 2007)

Amazing how it started out, just some clouds rolling in over the clear blue water. Here is the entire resort and beach 2 days before Dean:







Now take a good look at the water, and get a good size reference by the people that are in there. The next few photos are taken from the same floor at a different room further to the left.

Now it starts. In 2 days time, the skies grew dark and grey.





A few hours later and it was pure chaos. The entire hotel was evacuated, I chose to stick around for what proved to be the ride of my life. I was completely alone, just myself and a bottle of Jose Cuervo. 

This is what I was looking at:





The waves were growing stronger as the storm came in. At this point, the wind was so intense that it made it almost impossible to open the door to the balcony.






The sea raged against the resort. That wall is a good 15 feet high, and the water was practically pouring over into the pool.

Another shot:





I stayed in my bathroom for the rest of the night after the glass broke on the blacony window. It made it impossible for me to take pictures until the wind died down, mainly because I didn't want to get cut up or damage my camera.

But the next morning was an amazing sight:





Truley an amazing and memorable experience.


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad you made it out alright.

Amazing photos...


----------



## Deadeye008 (Aug 27, 2007)

awesome pics. great story


----------



## DomGatto (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, both of you.


----------



## gravy (Aug 27, 2007)

ballsy! 

nice photos though!


----------



## Scooter (Aug 27, 2007)

What an awesome series!  Totally amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maitha Mazrouei (Aug 27, 2007)

wow this great I also have nikon D40 and i really like what you did . . .


----------



## DomGatto (Aug 27, 2007)

gravy said:


> ballsy!
> 
> nice photos though!


Thanks!



Scooter said:


> What an awesome series!  Totally amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome, and thank you.



Maitha Mazrouei said:


> wow this great I also have nikon D40 and i really like what you did . . .



I love my D40.


----------

